# Syncing problem S3 with LG 3d tv



## ishaan_kumar (Oct 3, 2012)

How do I sync my Samsung Galaxy S3 with my LG 3D TV?


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Oct 6, 2012)

There are a number of ways - you can try some or all of them depending on your need. The top end LG 3D TV models are MHL compliant, though I understand S3 is not compatible with it. So you can try the Smart Share function - it works through Wi-Fi. You can also use your S3 as a second display to watch pictures from your TV. You can even share and swap files that way.


----------



## LGWRGreg (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi ishaan_kumar, LG WRman Greg here, 

You can use the Smart Share app on Google Play to sync your smart phone with the LG 3D TV. However, the app is best used for sharing files and images only. If you want to watch movies streaming from the phone, then it might be a bit slow. This works on all DNLA-certified devices. Just remember your phone must log on to the same wireless network as your TV so that the TV and the phone can recognize each other. 

If you have any more questions feel free to ask or check out the official site for more info at 3D TVs: Discover 3D Televisions | LG India. 

LG WRman Greg out!


----------

